# The Pudden in Pastel



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

some more from the Pudden:

Mama likes to paint a bit here and there; it keeps her from chewing on her fingernails. Mama has done watercolor in the past, but has recently discovered pastels, which is a lot of fun. Mama has painted her Pudden (what else) and also some African animals that she saw when visiting South Africa. 

Mama wants to show you her Pudden paintings see below. Also a pregnant stripey person from Africa, for balance. Mama wouldn't want you to think she's obsessed only with her Pudden...


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Incredible work! I think my favorite is Pudden jumping.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! Love the pastels. Beautiful colors. You done the Pudden right. And how is Pudden's mom doing these days? When did you go to South Africa and did you take the Pudden with you?

Pete & Woody


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks all - South Africa was before Pudden's time; Mama just finally dug out all her old slides and painted...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Pretty amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

YOU are a talented mama, love them.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The Pudden's mama is a very talented artist! And, of course, you have a beautiful model!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful paintings! And it is very nice to see you back on the board.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Mama is very talented. I especially like the one of Pudden jumping also.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

These are wonderful-I love them!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow Pudden's Mama is so talented. Love the paintings. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful paintings! It's so wonderful to see you back here!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just beautiful, the pastels and Pudden.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good to see you back! Gorgeous paintings, I admire your talent.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

These paintings are beautiful!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like Da Pudden's Mamma can do it all, beautiful!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful, love the colours. You are very talented.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful pictures. The Pudden looks great in pastels.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are amazing, what a talent you have!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wow, absolutley beautiful, all of them. I can't pick a favorite really.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pudden's as cute on canvas as she is in real life, thanks to your talents and her good looks!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

How wonderful! Do you ever show down here in Anchorage? I can see your work hung here in Anchorage on First Friday Art Walk. If you ever do, please post so we can make sure to go see!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Another push for a Pudden book and mama could do it all--write and illustrate. Those pics are wonderful. I remember a pic of Pudden jumping like that--was one of my favorites


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful !


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, how beautiful!


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Beautiful paintings!


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice paintings!!!!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Hey, really nice.......a talent to enjoy during the 300 days of winter up there.


----------

